# Empfehlung CAD/Konstruktions/Kinematiktool

## mattes

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Open Source tool für CAD/Konstruktion idealerweise auch zur Simulation von Kinemtiken . Nett wäre auch 3D und ggf. ein Export nach Blender, falls es sowas gibt. Habe nun schon einiges gefunden (gut Übersicht z.b: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_von_CAD-Programmen).  VariCAD wäre schon nah an dem was ich suche, aber benötigt eine Lizenz. 

Ich werde jetzt erst mal freecad ausprobieren , wollte aber mal fragen, was ihr so für Erfahrungen mit dem Thema gemacht habt.

----------

## mattes

Also FreeCAD war leider nicht das richtige, es gillt auch noch als experimentell.

----------

